# Luxaire furnace flame out



## normanjohn (Dec 5, 2007)

*I have the same issue.*



Tuckrb said:


> I have a 13 year old Luxaire Gas furnace that has a pesky problem. When I notice the house getting cold, I go downstairs to the furnace, to find the blower running, and a single error light flashing (Lockout). The fix is to turn the power off for a few seconds, and turn it back on. Then it will work fine for anywhere from 1 day to 1 week or more before it does it again. My furnace guy has replaced numerous parts (circuit board, igniter rod, flame sensor), to no avail. Has anyone else seen this issue, or could recommend a remedy?
> 
> Thanks.


I have 100kBTU Luxaire gas horizotal furnace unit that is 11 years. PSEG came twice to try and fix it. They are going to try and replace the presure switch which is tripping due to bad switch or the Exhust and or Intake has blockage or is leaking. I found the manual for the furance and I am going to get them to measure the furance pressure lines when they come.
The heat exchanger could be bad which is big money. The single presure switch is for if the water line is blocked. 
Is your furance in a heated area?

How did your fix your problem if they tried to fix?

Letting the draft motor running could burn it out if it runs for a lot of hours.


----------



## Tuckrb (Oct 29, 2007)

Since I posted this, I replaced the thermostat. After the thermostat replacement, the same event occured 2 more times, but, since then has not occured again. Its been about a month, and its running great. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## srdthatsme (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the same issue with my Luxaire furnace... It started last winter. Just about four times. turn the power off to the unit, back on and it works just as it should for a week sometimes even a month. This year it's even worse. does it about once every two or three days. 

I have had the cover off and was watching it when it's made failed attempts at lighting,, during these attempts the igniter will glow but not nearly as bright as the attempts when it actually catches flame. So today I've replaced the igniter.. Hopefully that will work. This new igniter glows quite a bit brighter then the old one. So cross my fingers maybe the old igniter just became too weak.

You said you have had a repairman replace your igniter? Did that seem to change how often the problem occured?


----------



## Tuckrb (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, replacing the igniter did not resolve the issue. The new thermostat seemed to help for a while, but after a few months, the problem has returned. I've spent some time watching furnace, hoping I could catch it when the flame goes out, but so far have not been in the right place at the right time. Please post your results - I'm curious. 

Thanks.


----------



## jabass (Nov 9, 2008)

Does the last burner where the flame sensor is located fire up in synch with the other burners?? If not it could be a pressure problem and you might need a W.C. adjustment at your valve??? Easy for the tech to check and adjust.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

jabass said:


> Does the last burner where the flame sensor is located fire up in synch with the other burners?? If not it could be a pressure problem and you might need a W.C. adjustment at your valve??? Easy for the tech to check and adjust.


 

that post is 9 months old


----------



## Tuckrb (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Due to this and some other issues, I replaced the furnace this year.


----------



## pweber11 (Mar 19, 2009)

*try this*

i started having the on and off flame problem a month ago. my luxaire has the error codes right on the solid state control unit. i had a 3 flashing led error code which said there was a pressure swith problem, so following the wiring diagram on the back of the lower cover found the pressure switch and disconnected the rubber hose going to the blower motor and found debris stuck in the nipple where the hose connects to the (small) blower housing. i then pushed a paper clip end through the nipple and thus cleaned it out. reconnected hose and problem solved. hope this helps. find out what error code your getting and fix what it says will save money and time.


----------



## jabass (Nov 9, 2008)

*American Std Freddom furnace blowing cold air*

I had a technican out to adjust the gas pressure last Nov and that seemed to help, but within a few days the problem returned. Again, the last burner at the "end of the line" was not igniting. What I found was that the burners were becoming rusty. I cleaned the burners and they worked fine for several months. I just had to clean them one more time though. Believe it is time to get new burners, even though the unit is only 4 yrs old!!!

I keep a dehumidifier going in the Summer, so I am not sure what caused the rusting?????


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its not set up to burn properly.


----------



## Gsmpro (Feb 11, 2010)

pweber11 said:


> i started having the on and off flame problem a month ago. my luxaire has the error codes right on the solid state control unit. i had a 3 flashing led error code which said there was a pressure swith problem, so following the wiring diagram on the back of the lower cover found the pressure switch and disconnected the rubber hose going to the blower motor and found debris stuck in the nipple where the hose connects to the (small) blower housing. i then pushed a paper clip end through the nipple and thus cleaned it out. reconnected hose and problem solved. hope this helps. find out what error code your getting and fix what it says will save money and time.


Thank you very much pweber11, I also have a Luxaire furnace just two years old.... Got the Red LED light flashing three times (pressure switch problem) and no heat. Turned off all power to the furnace , Pulled off the rubber hoses going to the blower motor, and the pressure switch , blew them out and reattached. Now all is well... Saved my family from freezing tonight.. thank you very much for the tip.


----------



## lux1 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Gas Valve Issue*

Replace the gas valve. The valve is energizing but not opening.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

um guys......this thread is 5 years old...


----------



## Tator1076 (Dec 22, 2009)

harleyrider said:


> um guys......this thread is 5 years old...


 Um newbie are replying


----------

